# PCanywhere Modem und ISDN



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Hat schonmal jemand PC Anywhere (11.05) über Modem und ISDN laufen gehabt ? wenn ich diese beiden Verbindungsarten aaktiviere dann funktioniert leider nur der Rufaufbau über ISDN. Haben extra ein Analogmodem mit einer eigenen Telefonnummer installiert, aber Pc Anywhere nimmt den Anruf nicht an !!!!

Weiß jemand was darüber ??


----------



## seeba (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schonmal jemand PC Anywhere (11.05) über Modem und ISDN laufen gehabt ? wenn ich diese beiden Verbindungsarten aaktiviere dann funktioniert leider nur der Rufaufbau über ISDN. Haben extra ein Analogmodem mit einer eigenen Telefonnummer installiert, aber Pc Anywhere nimmt den Anruf nicht an !!!!
> 
> Weiß jemand was darüber ??



Sollte funktionieren! Allerdings musst du dafür sorgen, das auf dem Client die gleiche Version verwendet wird, sonst kommt es bei der analogen Kommunikation unter Umständen zu Problemen.


----------



## volker (18 November 2005)

wenn du z.b. cfos benutzt, (emuliert auch ein analoges modem) kannst du auf das modem ganz verzichten.

hab ich mit pca10 getestet.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Danke für die Antworten, leider funktioniert es bei mir nur mit ISDN ! Das Modem nimmt den Anruf nicht an ! Weiß nicht mehr weiter !!

Cfos ?? Mal bitte genauer erläutern ??


----------



## seeba (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten, leider funktioniert es bei mir nur mit ISDN ! Das Modem nimmt den Anruf nicht an ! Weiß nicht mehr weiter !!
> 
> Cfos ?? Mal bitte genauer erläutern ??



Treiber korrekt installiert und ISDN-Analge richitg eingestellt?


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Es gibt keine ISDN Anlage ! Die Fritz Card hängt direkt am S0 Bus !


----------



## seeba (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine ISDN Anlage ! Die Fritz Card hängt direkt am S0 Bus !



Ach du nutzt die Analog-Emulation der FritzCard? Dann stell erstmal eine eindeutige MSN ein!


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Nein, wie oben beschrieben gibt es zusätlich ein Analoges Modem das an einer eigenen Telefonnummer hängt...


----------



## seeba (19 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wie oben beschrieben gibt es zusätlich ein Analoges Modem das an einer eigenen Telefonnummer hängt...



Dann MUSS es normalerweise gehen!


----------



## volker (19 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Cfos ?? Mal bitte genauer erläutern ??



cfos ist ein fossil-treiber der dir com-ports via isdn emultiert.
cfos stellt dir z.b. eine analoges modem auf com3 (oderer anderen port) zur verfügung. du brauchst dann kein analoges modem extra weil das ja cfos via isdn macht.



	cFos/NT is an x86 Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000 and Windows XP
	(both Home and Professional) Serial Kernel Mode
	Device Driver that creates up to 30 COM ports.	cFos/NT needs a
	fully CAPI 2.0 compliant CAPI Kernel Mode Device Driver or
	CAPI2032.DLL.  cFos/NT is available in Intel binary format only.
www.cfos.de


----------

